# Bike stolen in Lago di Garda, Italy



## Motivated (Jan 13, 2004)

My Salsa Spearfish was stolen from the Coop parking lot in Torbole. Here's a pic of the thief from the surveillance camera:








Here is a recent, but sorry not very clear pic of my bike:









Here's an older pic:









Feel free to distribute and maybe social media can solve/prevent bike theft. Please contact me if you know anything - Thanks!


----------



## Zanna91 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Motivated, I'm sorry for what happened to you.

I try to turn the photo to a few friends of those areas. Do you have more detailed photos of the bike?


Byez


----------



## Motivated (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks - see update above


----------



## Zanna91 (Jun 15, 2013)

Perfect, I'll update if I know something.

Byez


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

it will turn up in a few weeks in Poland, Ukraine... try to find their mtb forums and ask people to be on the lookout on local craigslist type sites.


----------



## expecto-patronum (Jan 21, 2013)

Motivated said:


> Thanks - see update above


Ciao,really sorry about it...I'll put some info in our italian mtb-forum.


----------



## Motivated (Jan 13, 2004)

Mille grazie!


----------



## Zanna91 (Jun 15, 2013)

You made complaint by police officer?

Byez


----------



## Motivated (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes - I filed a report with the Carabinieri. My only real hope is that they find the criminal and therefore maybe 1 less person is stealing bikes.


----------

